# Ave Maria St. George Cigar Review - As Expected



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I've had a couple of these cigars gifted to me. Unlike the previous reviewers, I thought they were quite good sticks. They were shared amongst thre...

Read the full review here: Ave Maria St. George Cigar Review - As Expected


----------

